# WANTED: Seiko 5 6619-8060 black INNER chapter ring



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

*WANTED: Seiko 5 6619-8060 black INNER chapter ring*


View Advert


Looking for an inner chapter ring for a Seiko 5 619-8060

View attachment 14584





*Advertiser*

Roddyjb



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

